# Cyclist assaulted



## Crankarm (13 May 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tacks-cyclist-holds-traffic-country-lane.html

This woman has issues.

Can't work out who took this footage?

Is it staged?


----------



## swampyseifer (13 May 2012)

it does seem odd that someone would have a camera in their car...


----------



## ufkacbln (13 May 2012)

That was the point that concerned me.

Unless the woman's vehicle recorded this and she was stupid enough to give it to the Police as evidence of the cyclist assaulting her:



> *Police investigate after call from a woman claiming to have been assaulted by a cyclist*
> ​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2143745/Moment-woman-driver-attacks-cyclist-holds-traffic-country-lane.html#ixzz1umghvOCj​


 

1. Uf the footage is genuine then she needs psychiatric help
2. If it is false then there will be a charge (I suspect) of wasting Police time


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 May 2012)

nice arse tho.


----------



## swampyseifer (13 May 2012)

its odd that the police received a call from a woman stating she had been assaulted by someone on a bike as well...almost like she was covering herself


----------



## gaz (13 May 2012)

For those who don't want to go onto the daily mail website.


----------



## Ste T. (14 May 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tacks-cyclist-holds-traffic-country-lane.html

Angry red haired woman kicks cyclist for riding primary on a country lane.

What a story, it has two national whipping boys for the price of one, a read head and a cyclist.

Pressumably when they find her they will treat her the same as they would a young man kicking a middleaged woman on a bike?


----------



## PaulB (14 May 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=c0aOnoUhq0k#
!

What a nutter!


----------



## twowheelsgood (14 May 2012)

Looks totally staged to me. For example the attack could only have been filmed from the vehicle behind from which she herself came.


----------



## Rapples (14 May 2012)

My guess is cyclist being a complete arse cycling very slowly in the middle of a single track lane doing his best to prevent the car from overtaking. I believe it's called "adopting primary" position.

She appears to be trying to get him to move over. I can only think there is more to the build up to this that we haven't seen.

Reading the description though, Im intrigued how the Police came by the footage. It all seems rather a waste of time if no one has made a complaint.


----------



## PaulB (14 May 2012)

More here. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tacks-cyclist-holds-traffic-country-lane.html

This suggests the video was posted by the police to get to the bottom of what's occurred.

Then again, it's possible it's an attempt to get more views.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 May 2012)

Why did the person in the car filming decide that this was a dangerous situation and barge past the cyclist? What danger did the woman pose to them? None? Strange people.


----------



## gavintc (14 May 2012)

Sorry, it smells staged to me. Daily Mail - short of news about benefit cheats?


----------



## Boris Bajic (14 May 2012)

If this is filmed in the UK, she seems to have come from the nearside (passenger side) of the car. 

The camera and vehicle both appear to move during the video, so someone (the driver?) was still in there.

The hair has the slight look of a syrup to me. It all looks terribly staged, in both senses of the adverb. 

The violence is slightly 'primary-school playground'.

It looks like a bit of a jape that someone has cooked up.


----------



## subaqua (14 May 2012)

she is a ginga , she has been punished enough


----------



## Linford (14 May 2012)

If I'd have not know different, I would have said that she was actually a runner who had already had an altercation with the bloke on the bike before it went on camera, and not a driver given that she ran from the left hand side of the following vehicle (if indeed it was a car). Either way, if the driver was with her, I very much coubt they would have handed over incriminating evidence in the cyclists defence.


----------



## Crankarm (14 May 2012)

Thread already started. See here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclist-assaulted.101943/#post-1847118


----------



## Crankarm (14 May 2012)

A thread on this has already been started http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclist-assaulted.101943/#post-1847118


----------



## sidevalve (14 May 2012)

Once again we get a "bit" of a story. The head line is "woman assaulted by cyclist" but as usual we know nothing about what's really going on. After all who filmed it ? and why ? Be honest if you were going to assault someone would you film it ? Is this just an excuse to carry on "neighbour vs neighbour" dispute that's been burning for days ? Was the guy doing it on purpose purely for some sort of "revenge".Tiny film clips, like statistics, can "prove" anything. Bit of a waste of time and that's why the police usually try to find out what's REALLY going on BEFORE jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Jezston (14 May 2012)

Any source on this other than the Daily Mail?

No?

Well then it isn't news.


----------



## Ste T. (14 May 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odt2NZxbtps
Here is the full vid.

If the explanation I have seen that he was blocking hunt monitors in the car with the camera and there was a massive queue behind is correct, the woman who attacked could have been from a car further back and wouldn't have known why he was doing it. That may explain why she flipped.
In America she would have shot him.

Still.....theres no deniging thats a nice arse.


----------



## Ste T. (14 May 2012)

You know looking at it again, I know her face from somewhere.

Didnt she get into hot water for shouting abuse at black people on the tube?


----------



## sabian92 (14 May 2012)

If it isn't staged then he should have moved over. There's no need for cycling in the middle of the road just for the sake of it.


----------



## Dragonwight (14 May 2012)

A women dressed in black lycra suddenly appears and attacks Joe Sugden. Another quality Daily Wail story.


----------



## jdtate101 (14 May 2012)

Staged... defiantly.


----------



## dodgy (14 May 2012)

I thought spoof, and it is in a way. But it's actually more about the conflict between pro and anti foxhunting groups.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odt2NZxbtps


Nothing to do with cycling.


----------



## Rapples (14 May 2012)

It certainly seems to prove the bicycle is an ineffective and inconsiderate method of following hounds.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 May 2012)

From reading this thread and hearing that a complaint was made about an assault FROM a cyclist. I very much suspect this gum booted chap assaulted the lady jogger...(perhaps target fixated by her rather shapley bum) and then got stuck on a hill while she caught up and gave him what for.

is my speculation is correct then good for her.

there are always two sides to every story

if I am wrong then...to defend himself, it seem's he decided to grab her right boob, which seems an odd defence mechanism to me


----------



## jonny jeez (14 May 2012)

Crankarm said:


> A thread on this has already been started http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclist-assaulted.101943/#post-1847118


Err...but thats a link to THIS thread.

am I missing something?


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 May 2012)

Bloke on the bike was deliberately holding up the cars behind him, as they had anti-fox hunting protestors trying to catch up with a fox hunt to check they were only chasing a scent, not an actual fox. Hence the camera in the car which would be used to film the hunt. One protestor gets annoyed about being held up and reacts as seen. Protestor later complains of assault as she feels she has a right to move the male out of the road as he was causing a wilful obstruction, after all that's what's been used against her/other protestors to move them out of the road. She's not smart enough to realise that the video doesn't paint her in a good light.

That's my take on it anyway, I stress pure conjecture from what I've found on i from this thread, but it all seems to make sense!


----------



## style over speed (14 May 2012)

just dared to have a look at the daily mail comments, incredibly all the worst rated red arrowed comments are the anti cycling ones and the top comment is a fairly sensible one, most surprised.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Bloke on the bike was deliberately holding up the cars behind him, as they had anti-fox hunting protestors trying to catch up with a fox hunt to check they were only chasing a scent, not an actual fox. Hence the camera in the car which would be used to film the hunt. One protestor gets annoyed about being held up and reacts as seen. Protestor later complains of assault as she feels she has a right to move the male out of the road as he was causing a wilful obstruction, after all that's what's been used against her/other protestors to move them out of the road. She's not smart enough to realise that the video doesn't paint her in a good light.
> 
> That's my take on it anyway, I stress pure conjecture from what I've found on i from this thread, but it all seems to make sense!


 I think that is probably the most apt explanation of the situation.


----------



## gaz (14 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Bloke on the bike was deliberately holding up the cars behind him, as they had anti-fox hunting protestors trying to catch up with a fox hunt to check they were only chasing a scent, not an actual fox. Hence the camera in the car which would be used to film the hunt. One protestor gets annoyed about being held up and reacts as seen. Protestor later complains of assault as she feels she has a right to move the male out of the road as he was causing a wilful obstruction, after all that's what's been used against her/other protestors to move them out of the road. She's not smart enough to realise that the video doesn't paint her in a good light.
> 
> That's my take on it anyway, I stress pure conjecture from what I've found on i from this thread, but it all seems to make sense!


Easy to see that with the full video and background story, looks a lot different when you have the narrow view from the shortened clip.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 May 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> it does seem odd that someone would have a camera in their car...


 
personally I find it a bit odd that some cyclists have a camera on their head 'just in case'.... also, it looks like an out-take from Emmerdale


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 May 2012)

gaz said:


> Easy to see that with the full video and background story, looks a lot different when you have the narrow view from the shortened clip.



Yes, agreed!


----------



## GrasB (14 May 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> it does seem odd that someone would have a camera in their car...


Been videoing my driving for far far longer than I've been videoing my cycling. The same things apply really, if you review situations you didn't feel you handled that well or things that you thought you handled well 'by luck' the reviewing the footage gives you the chance to learn a lot about what happened.


----------



## Sara_H (14 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Bloke on the bike was deliberately holding up the cars behind him, as they had anti-fox hunting protestors trying to catch up with a fox hunt to check they were only chasing a scent, not an actual fox. Hence the camera in the car which would be used to film the hunt.* One protestor gets annoyed* about being held up and reacts as seen. Protestor later complains of assault as she feels she has a right to move the male out of the road as he was causing a wilful obstruction, after all that's what's been used against her/other protestors to move them out of the road. She's not smart enough to realise that the video doesn't paint her in a good light.
> 
> That's my take on it anyway, I stress pure conjecture from what I've found on i from this thread, but it all seems to make sense!


 
I don't think she's one of the anti hunt monitors, if you listen to the dialogue in the foxy lady video the anti hunt people don't seem to know who she is.

I suspect she's an unrelated motorist caught up behind it all.


----------



## Alun (14 May 2012)

He wasn't wearing a cycle helmet!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (14 May 2012)

Looks fake to me.


----------



## Sara_H (14 May 2012)

Alun said:


> He wasn't wearing a cycle helmet!


 Or Hi Viz - they should've just run him over!


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

if anybody did that to me whilst I was on my bike I would seriously rip their head off.


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

the stupid bitch.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> the stupid bitch.


 

So the cyclist was deliberately blocking the road and she's the stupid bitch?


----------



## endoman (14 May 2012)

eight minutes minimum that he has ridden like that. No wonder people were frustrated stuck behind.


----------



## dawesome (14 May 2012)

FAKE


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> So the cyclist was deliberately blocking the road and she's the stupid bitch?


 what!! wether the cyclist was right or wrong - you agree that some idiot should go up to the cyclist and attack him???????
doesnt matter if he was a cyclist, pedestrian etc, you just dont go up to people and smack them like that


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

looks faked anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> what!! wether the cyclist was right or wrong - you agree that some idiot should go up to the cyclist and attack him???????
> doesnt matter if he was a cyclist, pedestrian etc, you just dont go up to people and smack them like that


 

And how do you know what went on before hand? What caused her to chase him down? No you don't do you? It's easy to jump to conclusions without seeing the big picture isn't it?


----------



## VamP (14 May 2012)

Rapples said:


> It certainly seems to prove the bicycle is an ineffective and inconsiderate method of following hounds.


 
Certainly rubbish at jumping hedges.


----------



## raindog (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> ....... I would seriously rip their head off.


As opposed to light-heartedly ripping it off?


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

raindog said:


> As opposed to light-heartedly ripping it off?


----------



## Sara_H (14 May 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Yes, it's obviously staged.


 She didn't come from the vehicle from which it was filmed, she came from behind them - apparently there was quite a queue of traffic behind them.


----------



## asterix (14 May 2012)

The guy may be riding a bicycle but he is also wearing green wellies and a barbour jacket and therefore got away far too lightly IMO.

As for the woman, I suspect her boyfriend likes Milk Tray.


----------



## Dan_h (14 May 2012)

Does this video really have anything to do with cycling? Looks like he was trying to hold up traffic to keep the hunt monitors away from the hunt, the fact that he was using a bike to do it seems a little incidental IMHO. If he was really smart he would have used a tractor instead!


----------



## Arjimlad (14 May 2012)

She's a ninja !!


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2012)

dawesome said:


> FAKE


Not sure it's a fake or if it is the Police would like to speak to them anyway. Here


----------



## Dragonwight (14 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Not sure it's a fake or if it is the Police would like to speak to them anyway. Here


 
And Here
http://www.gloucestershire.police.uk/Latest News/Press Releases/2012/May/item32119.html


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2012)

Staged or not, its made it onto crimestoppers.
http://www.crimestoppers-uk.org/med...e-footage-of-woman-confronting-cyclist4658563

Odd that the person making the claim of assault would give false details if they had been assaulted.

Staged
Take a look at her stance at @ 54 seconds. She looks ready to deliver one hell of a kick, but doesn't follow through.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1848177, member: 9609"]Stuff like that never happens to me when i'm out cycling - *If only she'd been in heels and had a whip*[/quote]

Would it have happenned then?


----------



## Melonfish (14 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1848177, member: 9609"]Stuff like that never happens to me when i'm out cycling - If only she'd been in heels and had a whip[/quote]
if she were i guarantee the vid would get WAY more airplay.
as it is tho the majority of comments appear to be along the lines of "nice arse"
lol


----------



## Recycler (15 May 2012)

It was on local TV a few minutes ago and the police seem to think it's genuine.

It's impossible to say what really happened but, on the face of it, the girl is simply assaulting the cyclist. The cyclist is trying to fend her off. TBH he would have been justified if he thumped the crazy woman but he was very restrained.


----------



## Crankarm (16 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1848177, member: 9609"]Stuff like that never happens to me when i'm out cycling - _*If only she'd been in heels and had a whip*_[/quote]

She was anti-hunt apparently not pro-hunting. You need to get in with the fox hunting crowd find yourself a nice filly with whip .............


----------



## Matthew_T (16 May 2012)

I bet in the cyclists mind he was doing about 15mph and was simply amazed that some woman could catch him up, so with all the shock going through his head, he just attempted to fend the woman off.


----------



## Rapples (20 May 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-protagonist-weeks-infamous-YouTube-hit.html


----------



## albion (20 May 2012)

Impossible to know the whole story but it is easy to imagine that being deprived of a real fox might be like cold turkey for some.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 May 2012)

Rapples said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-protagonist-weeks-infamous-YouTube-hit.html


I just burst out laughing at that.


----------



## jann71 (20 May 2012)

Here's the full video - 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odt2NZxbtps


Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------

